
RNN or Recurrent Neural Network for Noobs (RNN Explanation and Code) - debarko
https://medium.com/@debarko/rnn-or-recurrent-neural-network-for-noobs-a9afbb00e860
======
p1esk
Keras for explaining a basic RNN model? Really? Do it in Numpy and it will be
a lot clearer what's going on.

